# WSM Vent Diameter Question for PID Controller



## booboohead (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey folks,

I've built myself a DIY temp controller for my 18.5" WSM. The fan, PID, SSR etc. are all housed in a PVC conduit box with an exhaust I cut out for the hose. On the WSM I used 3/4' knockouts on one of the vents capping off 2 holes, as I've seen others use, and plan on running hose to the 3rd vent hole for the air.

I've read on various online sources that the vent holes are 3/4" but I believe that's OD. What are people using for the ID? Without drilling a hole in my WSM I am ultimately looking for a hose barb to male, Male to male with lock nut etc. type fitting.

Note: For those using the caps get Hillman (Lowes, HD). They were a true fit and once on, not an eyesore.

The Hillman Group 3/4 in. Chrome Hole Plug Model #: 881267

Thanks ever so much!


----------



## damon555 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've got a BBQ guru and this is what I use......

https://www.bbqguru.com/StoreNav?CategoryId=2&ProductId=6













Weber_130591288610019881.jpg



__ damon555
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## booboohead (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey thanks I was hoping to make one. Saw this online and may resort to if I can't fit anything.

Thanks for your reply !


----------

